# Turn Signal Failure?



## Miguelo1796 (Dec 26, 2014)

I replaced the turn signals for my 2012 Chevy Cruze to LEDs but my front passenger turn signal does not work. I switched the bulb to the other side and worked. The bulb wasnt the problem. I checked the wiring with a voltmeter and there was barely any power going through.Any answers to how to fix this issue?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

L.E.D.'s will only work properly as turn signals if you install resistors.

The draw is so low the BCM is not 'seeing' the switch turned on.

Rob


----------



## Miguelo1796 (Dec 26, 2014)

But why would it not want to work on just one place the other 3 sides work fine. I don't mind hyperblinking


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

Make sure the bulb is installed firmly in the socket, if it's not making firm contact with the metal tabs, it's not going to function properly.

Nick C.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Put the stock bulbs back in....


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> Put the stock bulbs back in....


That's probably the best thing to do. That tells you if there's a problem with the car itself. Also in you still have B2B and plan on taking it in.

Once you get that worked out, then you can switch the LEDs back in. It's always possible that in changing the bulb, something got knocked lose.


----------



## Miguelo1796 (Dec 26, 2014)

I tried with the stock bulbs n nothing it was firm in there too


----------

